# XM Talk changes



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

New channel, launching next Monday. Splitting some stuff from Talk Radio 165.

A few promos. NOTHING on the website. No schedule. No page.

Is this anyway to run a PAY radio service?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Considering Clear Channel is the one behind it, XM probably knows next to nothing, and like all Clear Channel content, XM will do almost nothing to promote it.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I for one am happy








They are going back to the full 8 hour broadcast of Coast to Coast AM.. In order to accommodate this America's Talk 158 will begin on 11/19. 


> Beginning 2007-11-19, Bruce Williams and Quinn and Rose will no longer be heard on Talk Radio 165, as they will be moving to a new talk channel, America's Talk on XM 158. In their places will be replays of the Mike McConnell show and Coast to Coast AM respectively. This will be the first time Coast to Coast has had a complete morning replay on 165 since May 2006.


New schedule
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk_Radio_(XM)#Programming_Lineup_.28as_of_2007-11-19.29 
America's Talk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America's_Talk
Schedule
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America's_Talk#Schedule


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm now confused by the purpose of Extreme 152. Clear Channel should just kill that. Lex & Terry suck and the rest of the programming which is not available on 165 or 158 is pretty lame. I wish they'd bring back John & Jeff Third Shift.


----------

